# PRAYERS



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I just wanted to say my thoughts and prayers go out to any of you guys that might've known any of those innocent children and teachers in Connecticut. My son is in 1st grade that really hit home.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Agreed. We've had 2 shootings this morning here. One at St. Vincent's hospital in Birmingham, 3 Injured but fortunately the only one dead is the shooter. Cops were there & responded & got him before he could do any more damage. 

And one right down the road where I buy gas. This one was probably just an altercation or robbery attempt not sure, haven't heard anything yet. But knowing the location & people I've seen there, that's my guess.


----------



## Jables (Nov 17, 2012)

I was ready to pick up my five year old daughter from school. Hard not to be affected.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Violence is always scary. We've had a number of shootings in my neighbourhood this year. They have always been targeted. When someone goes into a public place and randomly attacks, especially innocent children...it's sad.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

prayers sent. Im home schooling my son now. there are some really stupid people in this world!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

It was a horrible incident. Prayers go out to them. I don't see that the answer to keeping this from happening is home schooling. Everyone says that's what there doing. All the schools in Maury county here have an SRO on campus. Kids should be able to go to school without worry of this happening. I read this somewhere today but the only way to stop a bad guy with a gun, is a good guy with a gun. I couldn't imagine loosing a child or the things I would do to the man responsible. 
“So do not fear, for I am with you; do not be dismayed, for I am your God. I will strengthen you and help you; I will uphold you with my righteous right hand.“ Isaiah 41:10



Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

*A tragic waste of life, they are all in heaven now.* 
But I have to say: us gun owners are going to catch the brunt of this, and my response is: *guns dont kill people, people kill people!* And why didnt the shooters mom have HER guns locked up, ****!!* And a female teacher owns an AR, whats up with that?


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

This was a tragic event that happened. I knew nobody in in the shooting but was lessened to tears after watching the news and thinking about those little kids. So innocent and defenseless. There is a special place in heaven for the people who lost there lives.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Since it won't let me copy & paste I took a screen shot of my response yesterday


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

todbnla said:


> *A tragic waste of life, they are all in heaven now.*
> But I have to say: us gun owners are going to catch the brunt of this, and my response is: *guns dont kill people, people kill people!* And why didnt the shooters mom have HER guns locked up, ****!!* And a female teacher owns an AR, whats up with that?


 
my guess is she bought it for that pos that couldn't do so


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

Sad for sure. We might need to tighten up security at schools to protect our baby's. Can't imagine the horror these parents are going through. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

My heart truly weeps for those unfortunate children whose entire lives were stolen by some bottom-feeding, weak-willed, parasitic, coward piece of s**t!! My soul is left beaten and withered by thoughts of the loss felt by the families of these loving, innocent and defenseless children. I pray for the ones left behind trying to cope with their incredible losses that their hearts stay full of love and their minds are consumed by the wonderful and amazing memories and lessons bestowed upon them by these fantastic beings. Hard to find logic in it all and the "Everything happens for a reason" quote we all know so well seems calous and insignificant when it pertains to such an atrocity. 

My only solice in any of this would be to know that there is a special place for such a parasite to be raped of any sort of confidence, happiness, fond memory or pleasantness and replaced by an eternity of laughing, smiling children pointing, spitting and stoning his worthless soul. I can't wait see you in hell ya cowardly P***K!!!


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

The only positive thing about this whole ordeal is that those children and their hero teachers are with Jesus. 

This whole story just kills my nerves. I couldn't imagine.


----------



## james83 (Oct 31, 2012)

my prayers are for the children and also the families of the police officers that were killed last night in topeka kansas was a sad deal


----------

